# What happens if you use fresh made soap (not cured) ?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I used Vicki's recipe and the soap firmed up quickly so I took it out of the mold within 8 hours or so. And because its hard already I thought about trying it in the shower. Is that a bad idea? 

What happens if you don't wait for the soap to cure for a month? Will the lye burn you?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Dana, 

the reason for curing soap is not becuse the lye is caustic for weeks after unmolding but because the curing process dries up the soap and makes it last longer = better quality. 

It is safe to use


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Some recipes (not the walmart recipe) do take a little longer to finish up...they can be firm enough to unmold in 8 hours but I find that they are noticeably milder after just a couple of days. So you could try an experiment with your soap, Dana, and use some now, then again in a week, and so on, to see if you notice any differences. You should notice harder and longer lasting, of course, but you might notice things like nicer lathering, etc, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

No burns, it is already soap, just melts faster and does not lather as good...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Have patience!!!


----------

